# * Big Discounts on Tactical/Outdoor Gear*



## L0gan4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cleared for posting by Mod- Irish.

My buddy introduced me to this site called Promotive http://www.promotive.com/action/index
Major companies such as NorthFace, Benchmade and Original SWAT offer discounts up to 70%. There are a total of 141 different brands that offer wholesale prices. 
Its not a gimmick or scam. This site was designed as an online marketplace for Pros (military, police, contractors) who have significant sales influence within personal and professional communities.
The goal of ProMotive.com is to increase brand visibility and sales by offering discounts to high-profile product users; like us in the tactical community. 

Just follow the steps and on the website and you will become eligible for the discounts. There is a "relaxed" vetting process.


----------



## tmroun01 (Mar 28, 2011)

How do you get a member id?


----------



## L0gan4 (Mar 28, 2011)

There is a spot on the top right corner for you to enter your email address, then follow the steps for completing your membership.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheers for that, sadly there is no NZDF group 

I might see if they can make one as its something the boys in Aghan would hammer with their APO addresses.


----------



## L0gan4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Cheers for that, sadly there is no NZDF group
> 
> I might see if they can make one as its something the boys in Aghan would hammer with their APO addresses.



Just try anyways on the "Military Team". It may work.

Anybody check it out or sign up?


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 2, 2011)

The only thing that really strikes me as odd, is that there are a lot of typos on this website.  That just always throws up a red flag to me.  Logan4, I'm assuming you're a member?  Have you purchased anything on here and how did it go?  I'm just kind of hesitant...


----------



## pardus (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, Logan have you signed up and used it?

I'm asking as a moderator.



I know for a fact Hell Hansen does not have a Military discount yet they are supposedly on this website offing Military discounts.

I'd love this to be true, just seems to good to be true and we all know the deal with that.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 2, 2011)

so is Revision...but there's an easy way to check that, they're a member here.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been on promotive for a couple years.

I have ordered a couple things (like the crimson trace laser, Friggin cheap)

If you find a 'team' with the most icons, sign up for it.  Even if you are not in that field.  Their APPROVAL process is non existant, just wait a day and you are back in.

I chose 'tactical instructor' because I once taught a class on firearms and field medicine... 

I still have my military and LEO 'teams'

I highly recommend for anyone wanting a PRETTY sweet deal on most stuff.

My .02
Steve


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 3, 2011)

pardus said:


> Yes, Logan have you signed up and used it?
> 
> I'm asking as a moderator.
> 
> ...




The discounts ARE true brother.  They are very deep in some cases.   I just keep renewing my membership until they score some things I am looking for.  I like the fact that they have Three GPS companies now, a few months ago they only had one.  More and more keep coming.

I am just pissed that I bought my revision glasses about two weeks before they went up on promotive... I would have scored ANOTHER 5% off.


----------



## pardus (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you 91B.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 3, 2011)

I am good for something..


----------



## L0gan4 (Apr 6, 2011)

O





pardus said:


> Yes, Logan have you signed up and used it?
> 
> I'm asking as a moderator.
> 
> ...



Of course I have. I would never post something sketchy. I here to help out my fellow brothers in arms.


----------



## pardus (Apr 6, 2011)

L0gan4 said:


> O
> 
> Of course I have. I would never post something sketchy. I here to help out my fellow brothers in arms.



Great thanks.


----------

